
Employees Should Have Short-Term Guaranteed Contracts Like Pro Athletes - imartin2k
https://unsupervisedmethods.com/employees-should-have-short-term-guaranteed-contracts-like-pro-athletes-7f4d1508e697
======
sgs1370
Interesting article and I agree with most of it except

1 - Most employees are not as skilled as pro athletes.

2 - If you want to carry the athlete analogy further, then you would only give
contracts to the employees who made you happy with the tryouts or "combine"
etc. Note that this is essentially (I think, could be wrong) happening with
the several-interview approach that's already going on, combined with a
signing bonus with a minimum term to keep the bonus clause.

So the employer usually doesn't get the bonus back if they fire the employee
(except for rare "cause" situations) and the employee doesn't get to keep the
bonus if they quit early. It's not that dissimilar to the details I know of
athletes (which isn't much).

